# Here's how they do things in Alaska.. heehee



## Stephanie (Nov 12, 2005)

KTVA.com


Juneau man defends boat while naked


Friday, November 11, 2005 - According to the Associated Press, a Juneau man defended his boat from an intruder before dawn Thursday with a shotgun and little else. 

Russell Peterson grabbed his shotgun, sprang out of bed and marched the intruder off the vessel - all while in the nude. Peterson says he saw a man in a black coat standing in his bedroom doorway aboard his boat docked in Aurora Harbor. Peterson says he used his sawed-off shotgun to march the man off his ship. 

Peterson then called 911. After explaining the situation, Peterson told the dispatcher he needed to get off the phone so he could get his pants on. 

Police say 27-year-old Clay Calabrese was jailed at the Lemon Creek Correctional Center on a charge of criminal trespass. Peterson says Calabrese lives on another boat at Aurora.


----------

